# ribeye steak



## skayk (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone know how to smoke a ribeye steak and have served medium rare? Any help appreciated.

Sharon


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a little reading from the handy dandy search tool!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoke+a+ribeye  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## skayk (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you that was MOST helpful. I tried the "search" earlier and must have done something wrong as I was not able to find what you sent. Having ribeyes tomorrow night. Can hardly wait. Then Saturday doing our first pork butt. This is so much fun.

Blessings,

Sharon


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck Sharon!

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

My favorite way it to put them on the grill indirect heat and use some mesquite chunks right on the coals. I don't use a lid that way the mesquite isn't to powerful.


----------



## bizones (Sep 2, 2013)

I smoked some fillets yesterday. 225* for 30 minutes, flipped them and did another 10 minutes, put them on the HOT grill for about a minute per side. I think the were medium rare but its kinda hard to tell because the smoke colors the meat also. They were THE BOMB!!!! I like mine medium rare and was very satisfied with the texture.


----------

